# Leerlauf: Ringkerntrafo oder Schaltnetzgerät?



## Gast (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Trafo von 230 V AC auf 12 V DC zum Antrieb von Kleinmotoren.

1. Möglichkeit: Ringkerntrafo + Gleichrichter

2. Möglichkeit: Schaltnetzgerät

Vom Preis und vom Gewicht her macht das keinen wesentlichen Unterschied, mir geht es darum, daß das ganze nicht unnötig warm wird, weil es in einem Koffer eingebaut wird. Die Motoren stehen die meiste Zeit still, werden immer nur mal kurz eingeschaltet. Welche Trafoversion verträgt den Leerlauf besser ohne große Hitzeentwicklung? Wird ein Gleichrichter schon im Leerlauf warm oder erst unter Last?

Ja, ich hatte schon die Idee, die Ansteuerung in den Primärstromkreis zu legen, klappt nicht, weil ich dann für jeden Motor zwei eigene Trafos bräuchte (zwei wegen links- und rechtsdrehung).


----------



## hela (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde einen  Ringkerntrafo nehmen. Welche Motorleistung musst du denn aufbringen?
Ich habe hier Ringerntrafos von TALEMA mit 25VA Sekundärleistung, die im Leerlauf primärseitig nur 0,3W Wirkleistung vom Netz nehmen. Andererseits habe ich aber auch ein kommerzielles Schaltnetzteil (24V/1,3A), das ohne Belastung primärseitig etwas mehr als 5W Wirkleistung zieht. Diese 5W werden also schon ohne Belastung in Wärme umgesetzt. Sicherlich gibt es auch bessere Schaltnetzteile, man kann aber eben auch Pech haben. Leider findet man solche Angaben kaum in den technischen Unterlagen.

Ringkerntrafo und Gleichrichter werden nur bei Belastung warm.

P:S.
Mein kleinster Lötkolben (PROXXON) hat eine Leistung von 6W und mit dem kann man richtig löten. Nur mal als Vergleich.


----------

